
Ask HN: Are React-like UI frameworks a fad or a genuine step forward? - majewsky
I&#x27;m currently building a toy web application in Rust (end-to-end, using WASM on the frontend). When checking out the Rust frontend dev landscape, I found that basically all relevant libraries&#x2F;frameworks are React-like:<p>- components that receive props and pass props to their children<p>- state updates triggered by async messages like in Redux<p>- some JSX-like syntax<p>Since I&#x27;m already familiar with React&#x2F;Redux, this works out well for me. But I couldn&#x27;t help but notice the monoculture. I suppose some of this is due to the unidirectional data flow model being a good match to Rust&#x27;s ownership system.<p>My question is if this monoculture, as well as the general buzz around React (and similar frameworks like Vue or Svelte) is just a fad, or if we&#x27;re all really taking a genuine step forward in understanding how best to structure GUI code.<p>From my POV, React is a genuine step forward compared to the jQuery-based apps from 10 years ago that were a hot mess of disjointed updates. But I&#x27;d like to hear some perspectives from others, esp. those of you who have worked with GUI frameworks on other platforms over the years. I have a few years of Qt under my belt, but I&#x27;m undecided on whether the differences between Qt and React&#x2F;etc. are significant or just an artifact of the different programming paradigms encouraged by their respective languages.
======
codegeek
I am not the most qualified to talk about performance differences between
something like React/Vue or Jquery when it comes interactive applications but
I can surely tell you that frameworks like React/Vue with state management
concept makes it a lot easier to write interaction heavy web apps.

Jquery still has a place I think but React/Vue etc are definitely not a Fad
even though in some cases, devs try to use it for the wrong stuff (like
building a website with React when u could just throw static HTMLs with some
jquery on top).

------
gervwyk
Bringing two concepts closer, especially visually will result in a better
developer experience - Thus merging html and js into a single file, component,
class / object and sequential logic was really the turning point to build more
complex web apps. This reminds me of the excellent talk by bret victor
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUv66718DII](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUv66718DII)

